
The movie that doesn’t exist and the Redditors who think it does - garymoon
http://www.newstatesman.com/science-tech/internet/2016/12/movie-doesn-t-exist-and-redditors-who-think-it-does
======
loader
While reading the article I kept thinking, yea I remember this movie, I can
picture the box art. Then it reveals the Kazaam box art and I thought, oh no
it's Kazaam I'm thinking of.

------
marcoperaza
Seems like the work of a few dedicated trolls taking advantage of people's
susceptibility to false ("incepted") memories about long-ago events.

------
curtis
This kind of story always reminds me of the Larry Niven's "For a Foggy Night".

------
scrumper
This is pretty interesting stuff about false group memories, albeit
inconclusive.

~~~
neaden
I mean, it seems pretty conclusive to me that the movie didn't exist. It would
require a massive and bizarre conspiracy theory to be true.

------
DrScump
I saw this in a double-feature, paired with "Beverly Hills Gun Club".

------
supercoder
The movie is kazaam

~~~
DKnoll
Yeah, I distinctly remember Kazaam, and it didn't have Sinbad.

What did star Sinbad though were First Kid and Jingle All the Way, both of
which were released in 1996 (same as Kazaam) and I remember seeing at around
the same time as Kazaam.

